# Poss mod no goes on the 2015 Classic



## Sk8-bizarre

Just been looking into two mods on the Classic 2015 model and from what I found it appears two may no longer be possible due to changes.

Those mods being the Rancillo steam wand replacement which it appears may no longer fit.

Then the second being the OPV mod due to it not being as adjustable enough as a part is not as long as before (or something) to allow it to be done.

Don't hold me to it just stuff I had looked into before and then after chatting briefly to coffeechap today and him mentioning them as two worth doing. Sometimes takes a nod from someone in the know for a new to it like me to consider it more seriously. So I looked into a little more thoroughly and that's what I found.....

Like I say don't hold me to it, I just read it somewhere and I am not disappointed with the machine. It's definitely been a massive upgrade for me but if true especially with the wand mod which looked so easy to do but if those options are gone I can't say I'm not gonna be a little gutted.


----------



## Kman10

I think I read that the opv an solenoid have been replaced with something else so no adjusting pressure as far as I know but I'm no expert, not seen one in flesh yet so can't comment on steam wand upgrade


----------



## NJD1977

Why don't you whip the lid off and post a photo for the experts in the forum to advise. It only takes 30 seconds to take the lid off - 2 screws just by the water reservoir filler point.

I find it impossible to believe that these mods won't be achievable any more - they may just require a different or slightly more complicated solution or method.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Aha! Good idea NJD with the pic, thanks will do that tonight.......and yes Kman no solenoid valve. Email I just had back today from Gaggia after sending query with model number etc and where I purchased stated *"**The classic you have is the new 2015 model and doesn't come with a solenoid valve**".*

Also looking at the under side where wand comes from on the older models there was a bolt you unscrewed to replace with the Rancilio one. When you look at mine the pipe from wand has not external bolt just goes up into a hole on the underside. Not saying the bolt isn't inside somewhere but read somewhere you can't on the new model and when comparing to vids online of doing it and pics could see the difference immediately.

Edit: not saying this is correct but from what I read here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/2sy1na
 email received this morning after original post and little bit of research I have done so far its not looking great. Someone may figure out a way with the wand Rancilio wand yet if you can't at moment if it is true though.

I'll post some pics tonight see if some of the experts can get interested, I live in hope.


----------



## MartinB

I bet it's nothing that can't be purchased separately and bolted on


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Lets hope so mate


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thanks for starting this thread* Sk8-bizarre* as I too have the 2015 model and was unaware of the potential non upgradability.

Whilst I'm very happy with the steam wand that comes with the machine and the froth of the milk it provides I'm keen to find out about the OPV mod still being possible as I was contemplating doing this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well done Gaggia , thats will knacker new sales for anyone who actually wants to make half decent coffee with one....

If we can clear up that the steam arm doesnt fit and the OPV mod is also out the window , then ill add this to the first post on Gaggia threads

Note Ive updated

New Gaggia Prices thread with no solenoid and steam arm not fitting

Ill hold fire on OPV mod until we discover if it can still be done


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Whilst I'm very happy with the steam wand that comes with the machine and the froth of the milk it provides


Really? The Pannarello wand is generally held in pretty low regard


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Really? The Pannarello wand is generally held in pretty low regard


It will make bubble milk equivalent to most bad high street chains ...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Really? The Pannarello wand is generally held in pretty low regard


Yes, really.


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Yes, really.


Ok. As long as you're happy


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Ok. As long as you're happy


 Not just happy, *Very* happy


----------



## jeebsy

Great. Be sure to enter the next latte art challenge.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not just happy, *Very* happy


Does it make milk as good as this ?









View attachment 11479


----------



## Kman10

Will this make the price of older models jump up now?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I have no photos of the frothy milk the new machine makes and I've just run out of milk. But here is a photo of a previous effort made using my Francis Francis X1 and I will state the new machine is comparable in its milk frothing ability


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kman10 said:


> Will this make the price of older models jump up now?


Dunno there is alot of older models out there ....


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I have no photos of the frothy milk the new machine makes and I've just run out of milk. But here is a photo of a previous effort made using my Francis Francis X1 and I will state the new machine is comparable in its milk frothing ability


Looks like someone poured some Matey in your cup but if that's what floats your boat


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Aha! Good idea NJD with the pic, thanks will do that tonight.......and yes Kman no solenoid valve. Email I just had back today from Gaggia after sending query with model number etc and where I purchased stated *"**The classic you have is the new 2015 model and doesn't come with a solenoid valve**".*
> 
> Also looking at the under side where wand comes from on the older models there was a bolt you unscrewed to replace with the Rancilio one. When you look at mine the pipe from wand has not external bolt just goes up into a hole on the underside. Not saying the bolt isn't inside somewhere but read somewhere you can't on the new model and when comparing to vids online of doing it and pics could see the difference immediately.
> 
> Edit: not saying this is correct but from what I read here
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/2sy1na
> email received this morning after original post and little bit of research I have done so far its not looking great. Someone may figure out a way with the wand Rancilio wand yet if you can't at moment if it is true though.
> 
> I'll post some pics tonight see if some of the experts can get interested, I live in hope.


Pics will be good .....lets see what the gaggia pros can defer from them


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Looks like someone poured some Matey in your cup but if that's what floats your boat


Wheres the dislike button you rude ****


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Wheres the dislike button you rude ****


Ok lets keep it clean people

there is lots of banter on here , sometimes can be taken as rudeness sometimes its taken as friendly leg pulling by others ....thats the internet for you ...

Lets give the benefit of doubt and leave personal remarks out if this please


----------



## Kman10

I think gaggia do sell a latte art wand if there's no chance of replacing stock one, maybe that's the way to go on this machine


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kman10 said:


> I think gaggia do sell a latte art wand if there's no chance of replacing stock one, maybe that's the way to go on this machine


they do one already ... Well a latte art panerello its not like the silvia wand though..it is a genuine gaggia part though

View attachment 11480


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Thanks for starting this thread* Sk8-bizarre* as I too have the 2015 model and was unaware of the potential non upgradability.
> 
> Whilst I'm very happy with the steam wand that comes with the machine and the froth of the milk it provides I'm keen to find out about the OPV mod still being possible as I was contemplating doing this.


The Rancilio wand looked to be such an easy upgrade for a better result that's why I wanted to try first. Mainly espresso during the day hours weekend and first before work during week and one when getting home but do enjoy a nice cappuccino of the evening and random times*......*



Mrboots2u said:


> Well done Gaggia , thats will knacker new sales for anyone who actually wants to make half decent coffee with one....
> 
> If we can clear up that the steam arm doesnt fit and the OPV mod is also out the window , then ill add this to the first post on Gaggia threads
> 
> Note Ive updated
> 
> New Gaggia Prices thread with no solenoid and steam arm not fitting
> 
> Ill hold fire on OPV mod until we discover if it can still be done


I'll stick outer and inner pics up tonight for all to see. I am not knocking Gaggia at all as well it was a major upgrade for me from a 20+ year old Krups and I am getting an vastly improved coffee from it. It's just I would have liked the option to tinker/upgrade and improve which may well be possible yet, there is always someone who will know.

Perhaps I should have joined this forum before buying and while reading many many reviews and researching lol still you live and learn......


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

If there is another part that needs photographing let me know


----------



## Kman10

Mrboots2u said:


> they do one already ... Well a latte art panerello its not like the silvia wand though..it is a genuine gaggia part though
> 
> View attachment 11480


Got to be worth looking into I think, no warranty void I would think if it genuine part?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kman10 said:


> Got to be worth looking into I think, no warranty void I would think if it genuine part?


Its still works like a panarello though , i really am nt sure its worth the cash


----------



## Kman10

The outer case comes off and it single hole wand then, can't get image up on phone


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## TomBurtonArt

Is the new wand fitting a ball joint like on the Baby Twin etc? If so I have seen mods for the Rancillio wand on youtube, you may find this helpful.






Seems like they might be trying to push people towards the baby machines, but the dodgy electrics ruin them.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> they do one already ... Well a latte art panerello its not like the silvia wand though..it is a genuine gaggia part though
> 
> View attachment 11480


but I wanted a Rancilio wand *whinged in a spoilt kids voice hahahaha

Can't really see the point in a chrome Gaggia one, that's just showy. The highs and lows of the coffee quest heh!


----------



## jeebsy

Someone will find a way to mod it. There must be a way to remove the wand completely, it's just a case of waiting til someone is brave enough to take their brand new machine apart


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Someone will find a way to mod it. There must be a way to remove the wand completely, it's just a case of waiting til someone is brave enough to take their brand new machine apart


Exactly mate, not that it will be me as I said I'm way new to this. I mean though when you can find http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/271383061059?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&chn=ps&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108 as an upgrade at that price and an upgrade that's rated highly all over the place why wouldn't you want to!?!

Its just got a little more complicated for now......but no negative waves here....


----------



## MartinB

Jumbo Ratty - none of your pics are working...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MartinB said:


> Jumbo Ratty - none of your pics are working...


Thank you. I can see them on my screen as if they posted OK? How do I make the visible please ?


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Thank you. I can see them on my screen as if they posted OK? How do I make the visible please ?


You're trying to hotlink them from your email which doesn't work, Colin. Save the images on your computer then upload them using the forum function.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

TomBurtonArt said:


> Is the new wand fitting a ball joint like on the Baby Twin etc? If so I have seen mods for the Rancillio wand on youtube, you may find this helpful.


Not sure as the fitting is now internal not like the nut on the outside/underneath of old machines, all I can see (from memory as in work) is the wand pipe disappearing up into the machine I think. I might be wrong though. Definitely check that tonight..


----------



## marcuswar

Kman10 said:


> The outer case comes off and it single hole wand then, can't get image up on phone


That's exactly how I used to use mine on my old Classic. No outer sleeve just using the small plastic "nipple" and surf the top of the milk. It made acceptably smooth foam/thick milk, certainly better than with the outer sleeve. Just makes for a very short steam wand though!


----------



## Kman10

marcuswar said:


> That's exactly how I used to use mine on my old Classic. No outer sleeve just using the small plastic "nipple" and surf the top of the milk. It made acceptably smooth foam/thick milk, certainly better than with the outer sleeve. Just makes for a very short steam wand though!


This one has the length too by the look of it


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## NJD1977

That's certainly quite a bit different looking to the older Gaggias, but everything is still basically in the same place. We really need to see what's under that black plastic cover in the middle of the top left photo - that's where the steam valve and OPV valve will be. Not really sure what that cover is - it doesn't exist in the older Gaggias - hopefully it's just some form of protective cover rather than a completely new component.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well done Ratty!!

Can you get a shot of where the wand goes in also. from under if you get me.....no probs if not


----------



## NJD1977

Found this on an external site - not sure if it's ok to quote it or not, but if not, please can a mod just delete it:

It seems they have done away with the solenoid valve and OPV in favour of a manually activated valve - I don't really understand what or where that would be on the new machine but I presume it's covered in the new user instructions.

"The most controversial and difficult change to come to terms with on the Classic is the solonoid valve. Having said this, in the last 5 years Gaggia Classics have had a smaller solenoid valve which had a tendency to block, if you did not descale the machine very regularly or used water which was not filtered properly. This meant that the recent users of the Classics were more critical of the Classics in the past few years. Our engineers see this when we get them for a service. *The proposal was that a mechanical valve is used on the new Classic instead of the solenoid valve and OPV*. A big change for those who want to get into the mechanics of the machine. The idea of using the mechanical valve is not new. Gaggia has had mechanical valves in the Gaggia Selecta, Gaggia Coffee and the like and they perform as good as a Classic for extraction of coffee. The bonus with the mechanical valve is that it is much easier to clean by the user as it is an external part that can be removed and cleaned without opening up the machine and boiler. We said we have to test the new machine properly before agreeing to this change. We tested the samples for over 6 months and my engineers and I were convinced that it was performing exceptionally well. I have even done it against a professional Gaggia side by side and tested it at some of our barista training courses as well. Yes, the decision to change was accepted."


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Does it make milk as good as this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11479


Sweet mother of god!!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## NJD1977

Ah ok, so that's a completely different wand to the old panarello classic wand. In fact it doesn't look that dissimilar from the Silvia V3 wands - in which case, there'd be no real need to do the mod if you could get the accuracy and control from the stock wand.

Either way, there looks plenty of room to slide a new one through that hole if you wanted to and there must be a coupling of some kind internally onto the steam valve - once you figure out what that coupling is I'm sure you could figure out a way to couple onto a silvia wand. I believe the V3 wand is an internal connection job. See the attached link http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19298-Gaggia-Classic-Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Steam-wand-upgrade-with-pics honestly though, if the stock wand performs ok I doubt you'd get much benefit over the mod - the old panarello wand was very inaccurate and difficult to get finely textured milk with and hence the reason everyone wanted to do the mod.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ta Ratty, can spend more time sorting the kids tonight now and not trying to juggle between them and sorting pics. Good man!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It does come with the pannerello wand, I took it off for the photo so people could see how long \ short it is in comparison the the previous model


----------



## Kman10

Does the wand have a removable outer sleeve?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NJD1977 said:


> honestly though, if the stock wand performs ok I doubt you'd get much benefit over the mod - the old panarello wand was very inaccurate and difficult to get finely textured milk with and hence the reason everyone wanted to do the mod.


To be fair I can get a pretty decent cappuccino body wise and and creamy etc (needs a bit more practice and skill to be fully on but hey ho) but find the panarello attachment is bulky to use in a 12oz jug. Generally only make one, sometimes an extra for the better half but generally just me. Tried without the attachment and its a bit short, awkward and didn't froth as well without....the top of jug is hitting the machine etc.

The reason the Rancilio appeals is it looks a bit longer and also more manoeuvrable, easier to use....well and all the good reviews of course.

If I can I still will I think.


----------



## mhv

Jumbo Ratty said:


> View attachment 11487


Certainly looks a different beast to the one on mine. Appears to be a junction of sorts on yours - which, from memory, is about where mine ends.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Not a junction mate, its solid all the way down arm just a ridge that the panarello attachment locks onto.


----------



## mhv




----------



## mhv

For comparison - apologies for rubbish photos!


----------



## cracker666

Glad I found a new old stock classic,

I nearly paid the extra £70.00


----------



## MrShades

That 2015 model does look quite radically different...

1. I'd be interested to see what's under that black plastic cover

2. I'd be interested to see where the "vent" pipe (assuming it still has one!) is plumbed in to internally... any photos of that would help.

It almost looks like a stainless thermoblock rather than a boiler from what I can see - but it's difficult to tell from the angle of the photos.

The pumped water appears to be entering from the top of the boiler, but under that black plastic cover again - so really need to get it off and have a good look please...

The "mechanical valve" sounds very much like the rubber ball-valve thingy in the lesser Gaggia models.... but I'm struggling to see how the depressurisation down the vent tube works in that case (ie without a proper 3 way solenoid valve).

From first impressions, although the stainless boiler sounds like good news, the other changes appear to make it less desirable than the outgoing Classic to true coffee lovers (rather than your average coffee consumer that wants a quick and easy to use espresso machine for use with preground coffee / pods).

Very curious...


----------



## cracker666

So am I right no solenoid vale = no back flushing.


----------



## cracker666

Seen a thread on another forum which helped me decide, when I was in the shop


----------



## Mrboots2u

cracker666 said:


> Seen a thread on another forum which helped me decide, when I was in the shop


What does this mean please ? Decide what a new gaggia or old one ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Got a torch in there, took switchs out of mount to try and get some better angles (tried). The black cover thing is a one piece mount, bracket and attached to the boiler, looks like the whole blooming thing needs to come out to separate the two. don't really wanna try that yet but might be of help









Feast your eyes on my confusion.......

























Tried to get an angle on inside of wand fitting....but bracket in way

















Underside wand looks like a plastic fitting....

Managed to get under bracket shot thats next......


----------



## cracker666

I had a choice

Brand new

V1 £220.00

V2 £299.00

I didnt like the switches, everything else looked the same.

But I wanted to mod it and chose the v1, pocketing around £70.00


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

White thing attached to top underside of black bracket. It has the turn knob shaft for steam run straight into it.......


----------



## Phil104

Where's Mark (gaggiamanualservice)? You must know what's going on with this new Classic, Mark.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

cracker666 said:


> I had a choice
> 
> Brand new
> 
> V1 £220.00
> 
> V2 £299.00
> 
> I didnt like the switches, everything else looked the same.
> 
> But I wanted to mod it and chose the v1, pocketing around £70.00


Fair play mate. I paid £238 for this thinking I would get the better but hey I ain't giving up yet lol and this seems like the place to be to sort if I can.

If I can't so be it. It pours a good espresso and with time my frothing skills will improve...........Its deffo not a bad machine.

Then well you know, then once I think it is perfect as that machine will allow and I'm happy supping I am sure upgradeitis will bite in time hahahaha


----------



## colm1989

Wand fitting looks very similar to the baby class, which is easier to switch to a v1/v2 rancilio wand...


----------



## cracker666

Ive read it look s internally like a gaggia pure, ive never seen one so I cannot confirm.

But the new model has a auto cutout set at 9 mins, so that ment I couldnt prewarm as everyone reccomends.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> What does this mean please ? Decide what a new gaggia or old one ?


And another forum? Are you seeing someone else?


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> And another forum? Are you seeing someone else?


Whit whoo...


----------



## colm1989

cracker666 said:


> But the new model has a auto cutout set at 9 mins, so that ment I couldnt prewarm as everyone reccomends.


Wow, that's a bit of a pain alright!


----------



## jeebsy

Guy in my team got a new Classic with the nine min shut off - no way around it?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

The wand fitting looks very similar to that on the baby twin. The video I posted on page 4 shows a wand mod on the baby twin.


----------



## cracker666

Its to do with the euro regs


----------



## cracker666

I suppose you retro fit a lot of the older parts, but that would invalidate the warrenty.

Still uses pressurised baskets x2.

I staying put on this forum but scan all the rest for info.


----------



## condor87

Will get an older model second hand then!


----------



## cracker666

From here, then you stand a better chance of getting a decent machine, thats had an easier life.

Descale etc.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

condor87 said:


> Will get an older model second hand then!


Glad to be of service Condor hahahaha

Had a double espresso once home from work followed by a decaf one, just now had a cappuccino. I'm still chilled and ummming and ahhhing about it all but the machine is happily chugging away lol.

Had a manic night but can feel one more decaf cappuccino may well be made yet with some music once I get to sit down.....


----------



## Neill

Wow, just came across this thread. Can't believe what they've done to it! Wonder what the proportion of enthusiasts who want to me their machines to those who just want to make a basic coffee is for the classic. Can't see this new machine being recommended the way the old one was. Hopefully there's a way around some of these problems.


----------



## Dylan

Looks like a classic, is no longer the Classic.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

TomBurtonArt said:


> The wand fitting looks very similar to that on the baby twin. The video I posted on page 4 shows a wand mod on the baby twin.


I just watched that video Tom and I think you are right! I'm not a hundred percent but pretty sure when comparing. It's the three clip black bit on the ball joint that's the give away. I didn't even realise that the classic had a ball joint just been moving it left and right but just tested and it is!

The inside housing bit for the wand joint looks deeper on my machine but I reckon near as damn it........I am going to look at outer surround case and if that comes away easy once top is off I reckon I can get to the inner mount easy and will order a Rancilio wand on the weekend then try it some time next week, like I say if it's easy to get outer case off the rest looked easy and it sure looks the same and all I'll loose is some time and a tenner if wrong.

The Rancilio wands extra length and easier clean is not out of reach yet and if it performs better well I could yet be at least one mod up. The stock plastic attachment for the Classics though it works is not so easy to clean and I don't like it's bulk especially in my little 12oz jug.

The OPV mod well that looks less likely but still positive positive and things are looking up!!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Neill said:


> Wow, just came across this thread. Can't believe what they've done to it! Wonder what the proportion of enthusiasts who want to me their machines to those who just want to make a basic coffee is for the classic. Can't see this new machine being recommended the way the old one was. Hopefully there's a way around some of these problems.


Looks like with the help so far on here we may be ok on the the steam wand mod, watch this space.....I'm willing to part with a tenner to find out though I'm new to being guinea pig as well as making a 'proper' espresso and this forum.

A degree of luck may be needed, cross everything!


----------



## MartinB

Looks identical to the Baby models:

See page 2 for my write-up from a few years back:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4238-Gaggia-Baby-Steam-Wand-Upgrade/page2

Definitely possible!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok ok I can't help myself. I just had the lid off again and now I'm damn sure Tomburton Art (edit: and Martin B) is correct with video.

Not only is the black ball joint with three clip on underside there but on the inside the top seal metal piece is with two star screw things is there also and though I don't have that tool if I can get one and it's lengthy I reckon I might even be able to do it with just top off.....if all a little fiddly...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

There you go top part inside, we're right aren't we?!.....so the following question is which Rancilio wand a V1/V2 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321295810976&alt=web or newer one?


----------



## colm1989

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 11518
> 
> 
> There you go top part inside, we're right aren't we?!.....so the following question is which Rancilio wand a V1/V2 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321295810976&alt=web or newer one?


Yep, that one!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Happy days!!

Lids back on, gonna make a cappuccino in celebration. Will order Friday and fit as soon as!!!

Will keep this thread informed of progress.......just leaves the pressure mod or not then....

*Big thanks to all so far, brilliant!!!!!!*


----------



## Kman10

I wouldn't worry too much about pressure mod, you can still get great coffee from the classic, great news on the steam wand


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah Kman I am..........though consistency is my weak point at moment, I need to refine my tamp, get that down and also get myself some scales to get it all dialed! I am a newbie though and have had some wicked shots of espresso from it, as a machine I wouldn't knock it and a vast improvement from what I had!

Hoping the scales will help get my tamp more consistent as will be bang on amount of grind and that will lead to an even more consistent flow time.

The Rancilio wand yep longer, and less cumbersome thats why I am after that more than the reviews. Just looking at it I knew I wanted it. I the big plastic attachment on the Classics half fills my little 12oz Toroid jug. It just made sense.

Pressure well I can work around as I get more experienced and adjust my grind and tamp to the machine if I can't fiddle with it but will still look into and look for help here. This place is mental good, really really helpful!!!


----------



## Kman10

I've not lowered pressure on mine yet an get great coffee, for me anyway it's great which is all that matters as I'm the only coffee addict in house


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Same mate, no other espresso freaks at mine just have to make better half occasional cappuccino when I have one as shes a tea freak.


----------



## Kman10

I'm on that boat too with the tea, got loads of it, coffee by day tea by night, sends the other half mad


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Fair shout, I don't do tea but don't knock it.......

*I have ordered the wand, expected Friday!!!*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

You now qualify as a* pioneer *


----------



## Sk8-bizarre




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

thats your avatar that is


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You don't realize how close that is to my look hahahahaha but you have a point I'll sort it lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Started off with two lovely espressos this morning.....why two singles rather than a double, dunno why because I can.....It does work and well giving a lovely shot there is no doubting that!

A question to anyone with a 2014 model answer me this? The first little niggle I had and only one before the upgrade route as soon as arrived.

The double spout on the bottom how does it affix to the portafilter on the 2014 model?

When mine arrived it was plastic but not something you look for on the pics when researching and is advertised as the same as commercial/professional models. I would say the cafe based models probably don't but don't know this. My immediate thought was ewwww it doesn't look as nice with plastic and then hmmm will that be as strong as metal with continued tamping of........like I say works fine and more just aesthetics than anything.

Edit: Hmmmm just looked on ebay and they appear to screw on the same. I'll probably and will eventually get an open bottom portafilter but I expect (to be pro lol) may look into and if it is still stated as same as professional ones used in shops send Gaggia an email asking if they are now supplying there professional models (cafe used) with a plastic spout......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah where I bought it "*Professional Filter holder"* (so i got caught out, didn't look hard enough, not actually saying same as)........Gaggia site "*Heavy Filter Holder*"........

Must have seen and read to many older reviews where the holder is listed and said (in vids) that its the same professional one as in cafes. No biggy as I say more aesthetics really and if I go bottomless in future means nothing really.


----------



## Neill

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Started off with two lovely espressos this morning.....why two singles rather than a double, dunno why because I can.....It does work and well giving a lovely shot there is no doubting that!
> 
> A question to anyone with a 2014 model answer me this? The first little niggle I had and only one before the upgrade route as soon as arrived.
> 
> The double spout on the bottom how does it affix to the portafilter on the 2014 model?
> 
> When mine arrived it was plastic but not something you look for on the pics when researching and is advertised as the same as commercial/professional models. I would say the cafe based models probably don't but don't know this. My immediate thought was ewwww it doesn't look as nice with plastic and then hmmm will that be as strong as metal with continued tamping of........like I say works fine and more just aesthetics than anything.
> 
> Edit: Hmmmm just looked on ebay and they appear to screw on the same. I'll probably and will eventually get an open bottom portafilter but I expect (to be pro lol) may look into and if it is still stated as same as professional ones used in shops send Gaggia an email asking if they are now supplying there professional models (cafe used) with a plastic spout......


Can you photograph what you mean? It's not the spouts that are plastic is it? On the older model the spouts and the portafilter are all metal including the threads. The only plastic bit was the widget for the pressurised basket which sat in the hole at the bottom of the portafilter and was quickly ditched to change to standard baskets.


----------



## Kman10

You can buy the metal spouts separate or a single spout


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Neill said:


> Can you photograph what you mean? It's not the spouts that are plastic is it?


Post #46 page 5 , you can see the plastic spout clearly in that photo. The thread it attaches to is still metal and comes out the bottom of the portafilter like before.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yep found them on ebay kman not huge bucks and yes as Ratty says. Same screw on just plastic. Doesn't look as nice in my opinion....

Nicked off the web, new and old


----------



## Neill

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Post #46 page 5 , you can see the plastic spout clearly in that photo. The thread it attaches to is still metal and comes out the bottom of the portafilter like before.


Sorry, missed that. Yeah, you can buy replacement metal spouts. If a bottomless is on the list it's probably not worth it unless you like a lot of split shots. And if it's tamping on them all the time is the concern then there's plenty of tamping stands that have a hole in them so the pressure isn't on the spouts.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Neill said:


> Sorry, missed that. Yeah, you can buy replacement metal spouts. If a bottomless is on the list it's probably not worth it unless you like a lot of split shots. And if it's tamping on them all the time is the concern then there's plenty of tamping stands that have a hole in them so the pressure isn't on the spouts.


Yeah its purely looks mate to be honest and I have looked at edge of counter tamper mats with portafilter shape knocked out......tamp mat just another thing I have to get yet along with scales....and as you say eventually a bottomless holder (I'm a bit hooked on all this)


----------



## Neill

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yeah its purely looks mate to be honest and I have looked at edge of counter tamper mats with portafilter shape knocked out......tamp mat just another thing I have to get yet along with scales....and as you say eventually a bottomless holder (I'm a bit hooked on all this)


I had one of these. Worked pretty well. http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamping-stand-kit/prod_1608.html?category=3296


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I like that mate but have spotted this









Idea is rest it on the grill at bottom of classic with tamper on when not in use so saving space in kitchen in my 'barista corner' lol (just need to check it fits my Torr tamper, I love my Torr tamper. Thanks CoffeeChap!)

About half the price so I can spend the rest on more beans


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nice Friday presents to come home to. Rancilio wand has arrived along with two bags of diffo bean, nice!!

Loads of running round, kids stuff to do tonight so though I would love to try to fit and see if ok tonight can't guarantee I'll be able to. Dad stuff.....

This weekend at some point though if not tonight, watch this space.

A nervously excited SK8....


----------



## Kman10

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 11581
> 
> 
> Nice Friday presents to come home to. Rancilio wand has arrived along with two bags of diffo bean, nice!!
> 
> Loads of running round, kids stuff to do tonight so though I would love to try to fit and see if ok tonight can't guarantee I'll be able to. Dad stuff.....
> 
> This weekend at some point though if not tonight, watch this space.
> 
> A nervously excited SK8....


Good luck with the mod, post pics of progress


----------



## jeebsy

Nice write up - sounds pretty simple if you have the tools


----------



## TomBurtonArt




----------



## MartinB

Next step: Fitting and adjusting an OPV to a 2015 Classic!


----------



## Dylan

Great write up.

It would be worth making a dedicated thread with good tags so people Googling will find their way to it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dylan said:


> Great write up.
> 
> It would be worth making a dedicated thread with good tags so people Googling will find their way to it.


All moved to a new thread with tags

Ill link it in the so you have just bought a gaggia thread also

Great Work by Bizarre


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Helped myself and hopefully now others with feedback from forum members here.

Great place looking forward to advancing myself in coffee making and finding great beans with you all in the future.

Thanks Mr Boots


----------



## MartinB

On looking at the newer style OPV, it looks similar to the Baby models. I read some articles the other night and established that the 10mm nut can be backed off to reduce the pressure (the nut compresses a spring to give the pressure). I successfully got my Baby Ivory to 10 bar yesterday. Looks a similar setup on the 2015 Classic









If you have access to a pressure gauge (there's a few going round the forum) then it would be worth having a play.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thanks for the info, but the video says "This video is private" when play is pressed. for me anyhow..


----------



## marcuswar

Yep, same for me Jumbo.


----------



## MartinB

Should be working now...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It is. Thanks again for the second mod update.

*This means the new 2015 model is fully modifiable. Fantastic news:cool:*


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

MartinB said:


> On looking at the newer style OPV, it looks similar to the Baby models. I read some articles the other night and established that the 10mm nut can be backed off to reduce the pressure (the nut compresses a spring to give the pressure). I successfully got my Baby Ivory to 10 bar yesterday. Looks a similar setup on the 2015 Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have access to a pressure gauge (there's a few going round the forum) then it would be worth having a play.


Brilliant!!

I'll have a look inside see if it makes sense to me, if so then I'll add myself to one of the pressure gauge lists.








:good:







 :good:









Big thanks Martin B!!!!


----------



## MartinB

I take no liability for this may I add.

I adjusted my Baby Ivory last night and pulled 3 shots and there were no adverse consequences either!

It also shows that the Baby models can be adjusted to 10 bar - despite not having the same brass OPV as the pre-2015 Classic. I would be happy to have a play on a 2015 Classic myself but I don't think there are any forum members near Oxford with a 2015 model.


----------



## MartinB

This is the part on the Classic which is similar to the Baby. On the Baby it's a 10mm nut, I wound it back until I was getting 10 bar. I'd like to say it's the same for the 2015 Classic!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Top man *MartinB*,,,, how many turns did it take to make the correct change ? I know it should be done with the pressure gauge but i have read and seen elsewhere talk of one and a quarter turns \ 450 degrees from factory settings for the old OPV mod


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

If I was a little closer I would come to you and bring it with me Martin!!! But its time also with three kids bla bla......

I think I am brave enough to have a crack at it I'll stick my name on a gauge list and have a go once I have had a little read up and look at vid properly.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## MartinB

No worries, Sk8, I used to Live in Bristol and charge up and down the Bristol-Bath cycle path a few times a week so it would have worked if I still lived there! Not planning a trip there for a little while though.

@Jumbo - honestly can't remember now i'm afraid. It was quite sensitive - got it as low as 4 bar and as high as 12.5 bar! It would be a 5 min job on the Classic as access is easy.

Martin


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

MartinB said:


> No worries, Sk8, I used to Live in Bristol and charge up and down the Bristol-Bath cycle path a few times a week so it would have worked if I still lived there! Not planning a trip there for a little while though.
> 
> Martin


Haha small world, know that path well with bike and also skated once a year for charity with a load of other skating idiots. I'm outside Bristol now but used to be very central.

Added my name to the gauge list, we'll see whats what then. Sure I can manage and well if I get a better bit of black gold I am fully up for it! Well glad of your input mate, thanks!


----------



## kadeshuk

I was on another coffee forum this afternoon where I read posts by Raj Beadle, ex CEO of Gaggia uk prior to the Phillips take over, in which he describes the improvements (in his opinion) to the new Classic and the Raison d'être behind the changes. For the life of me (I was just surfing) I have been unable to re-surf the link , but it is out there for those interested enough.......


----------



## kadeshuk

kadeshuk said:


> I was on another coffee forum this afternoon where I read posts by Raj Beadle, ex CEO of Gaggia uk prior to the Phillips take over, in which he describes the improvements (in his opinion) to the new Classic and the Raison d'être behind the changes. For the life of me (I was just surfing) I have been unable to re-surf the link , but it is out there for those interested enough.......


Found it. It is on http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com. Subject heading European Gaggia Classic with Stainless Steel boiler, reply 21 and after. Raj seems pretty much to have a different job which is actually the same as his old job!! I have not put the url because this is done from my iPad; apologies for that!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Gonna have a look at that thread.........

People in the know would this pressure gauge cut it? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161207194396&alt=web


----------



## jeebsy

Why don't you just borrow one from on here?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Why don't you just borrow one from on here?


On two lists I found. Just expected them to be a lot more money that's all.....


----------



## jeebsy

Borrow one and put that money towards your grinder. There's at least three doing the rounds


----------



## kadeshuk

Safe to say the New Classic will soon cease to be the start point for coffee vultures. Idiotic move by Phillips.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ok, had the gauge from GCGlasgow so much thanks to him!!

Right the OPV mod.......!

Just run and attached the gauge on two separate occasions, dismantled everything inbetween.

Shock of all shocks it appears that the new 2015 model at least the one I have is not running at 13-15bar. Actually no where near!

I got a reading on the first run just doing a straight run from nothing to build up and reading of about 8.75 - 9bar.

Second run after reassembling everything including gauge after removing from PF so from scratch. This time I released the pressure and brought it back to top pressure 4-5 times by open the wand and running water through then shutting off and checking the reading on it each time with an average reading of 8.5-8.75bar.

With this in mind I have not adjusted the machine at all for the following reasons.

I am getting a decent tasting shot with the sort of run/flow time I am supposed to be using according to the ratio/recipes most commonly used from the research I have done and questions I have asked from various sources even down to a conversation I had with JP from Repack Espresso over one of his rather nice coffees a couple of weeks back to do with average run time testing, weight, ratios etc. I mean the guys selling coffee for a living and good coffee. Thank you for your advice mate. Especially with the confirming bit of the Classic, choke, having to use a coarser grind from experiments with Bens Classic down at C&S. Always nice to hear someone with the same machine has the same outcome results and problems and your thinking, findings are confirmed.

Ratios/recipes

......... changing recipes to suit a bean, well I already do a little especially the grind but I seem to be getting what I should from what I'm doing in the run time I use with the ratios I am weighing in and out at.

I'm not saying anyone else's 2015 Classic will be the same (they should be though shouldn't they!?) but after two separate slightly different test the second being more thoroughly done I would say mine is running at an average of 8.75bar overall and I'll be leaving it that way.

From the limited learning in coffee I have had so far and using the machine since January then I would say the OPV mod on the 2015 Gaggia Classic model is rendered pointless as its already running at a lower bar in comparison to the older machines.

That being said I would be interested for someone else to run the gauge test for comparison. Which probably won't happen as everyone is buying up the older ones!

Cheers

Jared AKA SK8


----------



## Rhys

Blimey, have Gaggia been taking notes on what people are doing to their machines?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Blimey, have Gaggia been taking notes on what people are doing to their machines?


That's what I thought and why I did a start from scratch second attempt! The second being way more thorough and doing the pressure on off with the wand multiple times but that's readings I got Rhys.

It does seem like a bit of a coincidence seeing as mine was bought new also.


----------



## vede

Hi there SK8,

I have a new Classic and I just did a static reading (which I was really excited to do so after your post) with the gauge showing 9,8 bar of pressure ( guess that equals a 8,8 bars). So, I guess this confirms your findings (yaaaay).

Also thanks for breaking the ice and doing the wand mod, which I also did thanks to your guide









I'm still getting used to the new wand (can't seem to get a decent capuccino foam), it appears it is much more powerfull? I had no such issues with the stock wand. I don't presume you had/are having same issues?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

vede said:


> I'm still getting used to the new wand (can't seem to get a decent capuccino foam), it appears it is much more powerfull? I had no such issues with the stock wand.


Hi Vede,

Just my thoughts on this. The 2015 steam wand is meant to be better anyway than the older version machines, so may not benefit from swapping as much as the older ones did. If you imagine the steam wand control as a volume knob on a hifi, on the 2015 model there seems to be no 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,,, just 0 & 10, no in-between. so its either off or on full, whereas on the previous models you could fully adjust the power of the steam, just like a fully functioning volume knob so if the moded wand fitted is capable of handling more power you can exercise control over its throughput of steam. It cannot actually make the machine develope more steam, only allow the flow rate to increase, hence the need to control the flow rate via the knob.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

vede said:


> Hi there SK8,
> 
> I have a new Classic and I just did a static reading (which I was really excited to do so after your post) with the gauge showing 9,8 bar of pressure ( guess that equals a 8,8 bars). So, I guess this confirms your findings (yaaaay).
> 
> Also thanks for breaking the ice and doing the wand mod, which I also did thanks to your guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting used to the new wand (can't seem to get a decent capuccino foam), it appears it is much more powerfull? I had no such issues with the stock wand. I don't presume you had/are having same issues?


Aha thank you, its good to get back up!! Yep they definitely seem to have a lower bar then but from all the specs for the new model that I have read it stats 15bar. Very odd but am not unhappy about the lower bar at all. Thanks for posting.

I make 'ok' micro foam I think though my latte art is at preschool stage (Dandilions!!). I would agree that it does seem more powerful than the standard wand but can only logically put this down to something to do with the nozzle at a guess as the machine wouldn't have all of a sudden start creating more power.

I haven't used an older classic (Ratty has used both) but would say my findings are different to do with the adjustment knob (perhaps the older one has a greater amount of adjustment I can't say) and I can vary pressure or steam amount coming out of the wand and while not being numbered or having a stepped feel I can get a gradual change which I can feel and or hear. I do tend just to use at full whack and up to it straight away when making foam though.

The Classic from what I read is not the easiest or best maker of micro foam but more than capable of it when you know how and it comes very much down to technique and know a few steps pointers. Tweaks for the particular machine if you like.

There is a thread somewhere I tried and it improved mine and I think will help you, give me a bit and I'll try to link you.

Edit: Vede mate here you go! Try it









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-%28Velvety-Microfoam%29&p=273557#post273557


----------



## veeone

Is everyone having fun pushing the power button every 9 minutes??

Is there really no mod? im about to cut random blue/red wires inside my 2015 classic....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

veeone said:


> Is everyone having fun pushing the power button every 9 minutes??
> 
> Is there really no mod? im about to cut random blue/red wires inside my 2015 classic....


Be sure to unplug it before you do.

Be aware this will invalidate your warranty which I imagine you will be needing before too long.


----------



## GrahamS

regarding the 9bar/15bar discussion, they say it has a 15bar pump, not that the puck experiences 15bar - much like your car may have 200bhp, but that doesn't mean its what the wheels see. for advertising blurb, and spec comparing, people who don't know better would think a 15bar machine is better than a 9 bar.


----------



## Samduncombe

I've just ordered a classic 2015 model and was regretting it until this thread! I can't seem to see links to the wand mod, any ideas? Also, I'm going to be ordering a pid from auber who have asked me to help them develop it and create the instructions...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Heres the link for the 2015 silvia wand mod thread you desire

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics&highlight=2015+steam+wand


----------



## Tom p

veeone said:


> Is everyone having fun pushing the power button every 9 minutes??
> 
> Is there really no mod? im about to cut random blue/red wires inside my 2015 classic....


Hi everybody, really enjoying my new gaggia but would love to see a mod to solve this annoying standby issue too!


----------



## jimbojohn55

A very wise elephant rat once told me the best thing to do with any classic inc the 2015 is

1 turn on machine- wait 5 mins

2 boil kettle then dunk the portafilter in a mug of boiling water for 30 seconds then dry

3 Make coffee as per usual.

benefits of this method in my experience is that its a hell of a lot quicker than staring at a classic for 15mins and results are great - your portafilter is hot and clean, your mug is hot - win win win . The nine minute business has never bothered me since then and I get my coffee quicker. I also use this method on my older classic.


----------



## Samduncombe

Great advice thank you


----------



## Tom p

So to bypass the 9 minute shut down, find a way of keeping the power button held in!

Its that easy, mines held in with a small bit of cardboard







boom no more auto shut down.


----------



## Samduncombe

Tom p said:


> So to bypass the 9 minute shut down, find a way of keeping the power button held in!
> 
> Its that easy, mines held in with a small bit of cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boom no more auto shut down.


You can add a jumper lead on the back of the switch apparently. I have the instructions but haven't tried it yet. It looks super easy to do. After putting a pid on it, it should be much easier than that!


----------



## lolomaonlo

Could you share the instructions to put the jumper? Is it easy for not DIY expert?


----------

